# Best Speakers and Amp



## 1bigforeman

I know the audiopipe threads are filling this section up but I don't think there is a post about the best sounding setup. Most speakers and amps are about the same price for the ones that can be used for an audiopipe but what is the best sounding combo? These are in no particular order. You can add to the list, but what setups are the loudest and also the clearest sounding? I have the Pyramid 240 and Boss Marine and like that setup, but have never used any others. Has anybody ever used a few of these and know a difference in quality or sound? I'm making a few pipes and was thinking about trying a different combo. but don't want to if it isn't any good. Thinking about the mitzu with Polks or maybe MB Quartz. Don't know about the difference in price though. The Quartz are a bit more than the rest and not sure if they are worth that additional dollar.

Amps: Mitzu 500W, Pryamid 240, Boss Chaos....

Speakers (Must be Marine 6.5's): MB Quartz, Boss Marine, JBL, Pyle, Polk Audio...


----------



## lilbigtonka

i have always used pyramid amp i had the boss amp and it sucked, as for speakers i have only used polks sound awesome no distortion and has lastest through all my setups with no problems what so ever and plus all my friends say mine is to loud so for me thats good to know lol especially if they can hear it over there hmfs


----------



## filthyredneck

My dad is running (2) Cadence Marine 6x9s on a very old pyramid 200w amp...sounds good for what it is.
My old big blue fiberglass box that I had before I rack'd the radiator had (6) Cadence Marine 6x9s with a Boss Marine 800w amp to start with...was loud but sounded WAY better when I hooked up my buddy's Pyle Marine 400w amp


----------



## monsterbrute750

My buddy has Focal Audio speakers in his 2010 Teryx. They are awesome !!!! But about $400 a pair.


----------



## bump530

im runnin one of the mitzu 500w (dunno the brand but something like that) with polk 6.5s..and it is horrbile. you cant turn it up all the way without distorting. i think its the amp personally.

my previous setup had an autozone amp (i think it was a 225w or something) and bazooka speakers and that setup was awesome.


----------



## Beachcruiser

bump530 said:


> im runnin one of the mitzu 500w (dunno the brand but something like that) with polk 6.5s..and it is horrbile. you cant turn it up all the way without distorting. i think its the amp personally.
> 
> my previous setup had an autozone amp (i think it was a 225w or something) and bazooka speakers and that setup was awesome.


X2

I have the Mitzu "500 watt" amp with Polk 651s. Sounds good when the quad is off and your hanging out drinking a beer, but it doesn't get loud enough when you ride. Mind you, I even have a stock exhaust. 

Buddy of mine bought his (I made mine) and that thing freakin screams. Very very loud and clear. The speakers are marine Infinitys and im not sure which amp he has. I did notice that the MP3 has alot todo with the sound quality. When i have my tube hooked up too the ipod it sounds good, when its hooked up to my Philips MP3 player it sucks.


----------



## 1bigforeman

Well, here and other sites most everybody says the mitzu is junk. So, I guess that's out. 

Beachcruiser, take your buddies tube apart when he's not looking and tell me what amp is in it...lol. Or just ask for a link of the one he bought. There isn't a whole lot of amps that will fit in a 6" tube so I'm curious to find out what amp people are using for the ones that you can hear 2 miles away and sound good.


----------



## Beachcruiser

1bigforeman said:


> Well, here and other sites most everybody says the mitzu is junk. So, I guess that's out.
> 
> Beachcruiser, take your buddies tube apart when he's not looking and tell me what amp is in it...lol. Or just ask for a link of the one he bought. There isn't a whole lot of amps that will fit in a 6" tube so I'm curious to find out what amp people are using for the ones that you can hear 2 miles away and sound good.


One step ahead of ya....text him while ago and now im waiting for his response. I'll let you know what link he sends me. That thing blows mine out of the water. Im guessing its the Pyramid 240


----------



## 1bigforeman

Thanks. I have the pyramid 240 and the boss marine 6.5's in mine and even though it is loud, I've heard some louder.


----------



## BigIzzy

I got the 240 as well with a set of clarion marines and its clear as a bell when I am WOT with stock exhaust, but my buddies beside/behind me cant hear it. I'm not out there too be there DJ so I dont really care, but for me its great, thinking I might open it up and turn the gain up just a bit more too see if it will distort


----------



## Beachcruiser

Hey Big, buddy of mine responded to my text asking what website he bought his loudass tube from and this is the one he has. It has plenty of sound. Might have to call ask what amp they are using


----------



## badazzbrute

I built my split tubes using Boss Marine speakers and a SSL F2.200 amp... Here is a link to the amp I bought...

http://motors.shop.ebay.com/Car-Electronics-/38635/i.html?Type=Amplifiers&Channels=2%2520Channel&_dmpt=Car_Audio_Video&_fln=1&_ssov=1&_trksid=p4506.c0.m282&Brand=SoundStorm

Here are the speakers I used...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Boss...576498?pt=Car_Audio_Video&hash=item53e2eea632

Like I said, I used the split tube design, so there is not as much air space for the speakers. I had to turn the gain to about half way for it to sound good.


----------



## BMF750

my old setup had Bazooka marine 6 1/2s and the $40 Autozone amp and sounded great. Now I have the pyle marine amp and Kicker marine 6 1/2s and I think the old setup sounded better, loved the Bazookas and they looked good too.


----------



## DoubleRT

1bigforeman said:


> Thanks. I have the pyramid 240 and the boss marine 6.5's in mine and even though it is loud, I've heard some louder.


So, can a regular car audio amp work for the audio tubes you guys are talking about? How are you powering them? I have some of the best car audio amps ever made, PPI, Orion, Phoenix Gold,etc. Can I use one of these?


----------



## 1bigforeman

Any amp will work but you have two restrictions on what you can use.

1. If the amp is too big, you won't be able to power it with the battery of the bike.

2. You are putting the amp in the tube. The tube is 6", so if it won't fit in the tube, it won't work. The ones I posted at the top are known amps that will fit in the tube and aren't too big to run off the battery. 

I build the tubes with a cigarette lighter plug. If your bike has one, then you are good. Just plug it in. If not, you'll have to run it to a switch and then to the battery.


----------



## lilbigtonka

to give you guys a idea here is mine
http://s19.photobucket.com/albums/b168/Rebel4142/stereo%20vid/?action=view&current=P9120684.mp4



stereo vid :: P9120685.mp4 video by Rebel4142 - Photobuckethttp://s19.photobucket.com/albums/b...id/?action=view&current=P9120685.mp4&newest=1


brute stereo :: P9120687.mp4 video by lilbigtonka - Photobucket


----------



## jackg3

*mitzu 500*



bump530 said:


> im runnin one of the mitzu 500w (dunno the brand but something like that) with polk 6.5s..and it is horrbile. you cant turn it up all the way without distorting. i think its the amp personally.
> 
> my previous setup had an autozone amp (i think it was a 225w or something) and bazooka speakers and that setup was awesome.


 
u plugging this amp to the battery or an acc. outlet??


----------



## 08beast

so is there a general consensus on the best amp being the pyramid 240w 2channel amp? and the speakers are a toss up between several makes..:confusion:


----------



## Made-In-TX

Tonka, what exact set up are you running in those videos? Sounds really good and plenty loud!


----------



## hoover

Im running rockfords


----------



## bruterider27

I miss my split tube


----------



## lilbigtonka

madeintx sry for not getting back to your sooner....i have 4 polk marines db651 and 2 pyramid pb440x amps i can here the 2 speakers at the rear when riding and the front two when we are stopped standing around having a ummmm coca cola hahaha


----------



## Made-In-TX

Thanks Tonka! It sounds awesome for sure. I'm planning on doing that set up when I get back to working again and have a lil mula :33:


----------



## bump530

jackg3 said:


> u plugging this amp to the battery or an acc. outlet??


it was hooked up to my acc hook up on my 300. the amp is dead after the first ride tho. i had a leak. not sure where the leake was from yet tho. i have to do a lil investigatin.


----------



## crom a zone

i just got the boss ones from ebay for 33 bucks and pyrimid amd for 34 bucks and man will i say its loud proud and rocks out here it over my hmf swamp xl with snorkle


----------



## easttexasrenegade

i just got my boss amp and 2 boss marine speakers now just gotta find a way and where to put on my gade


----------



## 05BRUTEON29.5

i just bout a mitzu 500 watt amp off ebay for 35 buck with tweeters and a rca to a headphone jack shipped..im using 2 marine power acoustik 6x9s it sounds good.nice clean and loud.


----------



## greenkitty7

so is this thread about the BEST, CHEAPEST, OR the MOST EFFICIENT?


----------



## byrd

id have to say the all around best. so decent price and quality. as far as it goes with efficient as long as u stay away from most of ur speakers designed to go hand and hand with a amp then they will b efficient. i mean most guys go with the tubes so that means that limits them on power so their best bet is to go with a 6.5 that is designed to b placed off a radio. but if ur going fiberglass then ur kinda up for whatever u wana spend. 90% of ppl will never realize that much of a difference of efficiency on mids and highs anyways. thats more of a subwoofers factor


----------



## greenkitty7

ok well IMO on cost AND quality is pyramid 240 with polk audio 6.5s. if you are running only two speakers that is.


----------



## gman-brute

Ya I bought the MTX 6.5s and paired it with a soundstorm 200. It sounds pretty good but I dont really have anything to compare them too. I might do a video. I will say that the soundstorm was really tight with side mounting hookups. Pyramid or mitzu would prob be the best bet.


----------



## depthfinder

What about Motorcycletunes.com amp?Any of you guys running one?We hooked on up to my freinds HD and MAN thats thing came to life.You can hear him verry clearly,even over a set of Vance&Hines shotgun pipes.I plan on useing one when i do my build with 2 6.5" Rockford Fosgate marine speakers.


----------



## jackg3

need to find an amp i can mount where my radiator was mounted.. any suggestions??


----------



## stilltippin863

Im running 4 6x9's and 4 6.5 mb quarts powered with 2 Audiopipe APSM-4050

and a Kinetik battery in my stock location 

i love it...


----------



## greenkitty7

just bought some wetsounds speakers. expect a full write up and a video when i get done with them.


----------



## greenmachine

just ordered a pyramid pb440x amp, I plan on making a split tube. Could someone please tell me what speakers will work good with this amp. Don't want to spend a lot, $40.oo or so for the pair. Please be spacific with name,wattage, part # don't know witch ones to buy. I'm buying from ebay.


----------



## gman-brute

I got the mtx marine 6.5s...they look cool but dont perform very well so stay away from them unless your going for looks more than sound.


----------



## greenmachine

Just got my pyramid pb440x amp what wattage speakers should I buy? I'm going to run a two speaker set up. 100 watt each? 200 watt each?


----------



## byrd

greenmachine said:


> Just got my pyramid pb440x amp what wattage speakers should I buy? I'm going to run a two speaker set up. 100 watt each? 200 watt each?


That pyramid amp is gona b rated in peak wattage so rule of thumb is to divide peak Watts by 2 to get true Watts (rms) then its never good to run a amp at full power and they r most efficient at 3/4 power so ur looking at a good wattage range for ur speakers would b 75watts each


----------



## greenmachine

Thanks for the heads up on how to determine what speakers to get,I prob. would have gotten a higher rated speaker just because I don't have a clue on how to match speakers with amp. THANKS So I need a speaker that is 75 watts or 75 watts(rms) Still confused sorry !


----------



## strubby

badazzbrute said:


> I built my split tubes using Boss Marine speakers and a SSL F2.200 amp... Here is a link to the amp I bought...
> 
> http://motors.shop.ebay.com/Car-Ele...ssov=1&_trksid=p4506.c0.m282&Brand=SoundStorm
> 
> Here are the speakers I used...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Boss...576498?pt=Car_Audio_Video&hash=item53e2eea632
> 
> Like I said, I used the split tube design, so there is not as much air space for the speakers. I had to turn the gain to about half way for it to sound good.


How do you like that SSL? The auctions I looked at said it's a 'Soundstorm' amp, but I don't see it on the amp.

Three more amps that 'should' work are Pyle marine amps PLMRMP1A (rated 100w x 2) and PLMRA120 (rated 70w x 2). No idea what impedance, RMS or peak, etc. Last is Pyle PLMCA25U (rated RMS 40wx2). Has anyone used this? Looks cool for a audio pipe setup, it's their 'Cycle' series. Has USB and SD card inputs directly and includes speaker wire and power cable. Here's the link; http://cgi.ebay.com/PYLE-PLMCA25U-3...8846109?pt=Car_Amplifiers&hash=item1c1bffff1d

Also, for the car amps, are you guys using 8ga power and ground wire, or the cigarette lighter setup I saw Pond mention? Is that sufficient gauge wire? And does the power and ground the amp? I know how the car audio works, just trying to adapt it to learn the atv setups.


----------



## whoolieshop

strubby said:


> How do you like that SSL? The auctions I looked at said it's a 'Soundstorm' amp, but I don't see it on the amp.
> 
> Three more amps that 'should' work are Pyle marine amps PLMRMP1A (rated 100w x 2) and PLMRA120 (rated 70w x 2). No idea what impedance, RMS or peak, etc. Last is Pyle PLMCA25U (rated RMS 40wx2). Has anyone used this? Looks cool for a audio pipe setup, it's their 'Cycle' series. Has USB and SD card inputs directly and includes speaker wire and power cable. Here's the link; http://cgi.ebay.com/PYLE-PLMCA25U-3...8846109?pt=Car_Amplifiers&hash=item1c1bffff1d
> 
> Also, for the car amps, are you guys using 8ga power and ground wire, or the cigarette lighter setup I saw Pond mention? Is that sufficient gauge wire? And does the power and ground the amp? I know how the car audio works, just trying to adapt it to learn the atv setups.



They pyle mini amps do NOT have a crossover what-so-ever, they run full range all the time, the only adjustment will be on your mp3 player thus you can't cut the bass back if it starts getting to the distortion point.


----------



## strubby

pondtunes said:


> They pyle mini amps do NOT have a crossover what-so-ever, they run full range all the time, the only adjustment will be on your mp3 player thus you can't cut the bass back if it starts getting to the distortion point.


You're talking about the 'Cycle' series amp I mentioned? That's a very good reason no one is using them! Haha. I did notice the lack of adjustments when I opened the pictures, but didn't put 2 and 2 together I guess. Well, the other two marine amps are options anyways :werd:


----------



## bigpurple

What ever Speaker you use be sure to look for the highest sensitivity you can find then if your amp is smaller the speakers will be nice and loud...higher db sensitivity = less power required to make them sing....


----------



## muddaholic 09

i got mine from the extreme site. its called offroad sound system.. comes with a 200w amp in a waterproof box that mounts were my stock radiator was.. just hooked it to my battery and a switch.. u have three choices of speakers, bazooka, infinity, and kicker.. it cost me 350$ with free shipping.. i can only turn my mp3 up anout 3/4 of the way, but can only turn my i phone 4 about half way then they start to get distorted.. the wife says its too loud so its just fine with me.:bigok: fyi my setup has been under water completly several times and is still just as loud as when i got it...


----------



## whoolieshop

strubby said:


> You're talking about the 'Cycle' series amp I mentioned? That's a very good reason no one is using them! Haha. I did notice the lack of adjustments when I opened the pictures, but didn't put 2 and 2 together I guess. Well, the other two marine amps are options anyways :werd:




If you're trying to stay on a budget the pyramid 440 is a popular cheap amp that will fit inside 6" pvc. It's adjustable and does the job more or less. They don't have a ton of power and if you're running 4 speakers you better get two of them.

Rockford Fosgate has a small amp that probably wouldn't set you back much more than 2 of the cheapie pyramid amps and it would run all 4 and fit inside 6" pvc. Audiopipe makes a nice 2 channel that is inexpensive but it won't fit inside 6" PVC unless you cut a square hole in the pvc, slide it in then fashion a cover out of another piece of pvc. The wetsounds syn micro amp will really throw the power to them but then again better amplifier = more power = more $

If you want pricing on any of these let me know.


----------



## JPs300

Best 6-1/2" system I have ever heard is on my buddy's XMR. 6.5 JL marine's and a Zapco amp. - Not sure what the model is(I'll check w/ him), but that Zapco has to be most perfect 6" tube amp I have ever seen. The inputs/outputs/adjustments are on each end, and the cooling fins are wider at the base and step down towards the top perfectly following the curve of 6" sch40. It pretty much mounts itself w/ just one screw from the outside snugged against the side of the amp. 

I'm still working on mine. 6.5 kicker marines, but I need to get a better amp(some old cheapy I had laying around).


----------



## RAGE Customs

boss cx150 or ssl 2.200 can power 4 speakers and are affordable. you can run them at a 2ohm load, but you need to run a minimum of 14-16awg power wire to the amp so you wont have any heat problems.


----------



## findmeinthemud09

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-PYRAMID...5274187?pt=Car_Amplifiers&hash=item5ad416174b


Is this the pyramid yall are talking about?


----------



## findmeinthemud09

And add these speakers.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/POLK-AUDIO-...906085435?pt=Car_Speakers&hash=item336f075c3b


----------



## 1bigforeman

That is the right speakers but that amp isn't the right one. I looked through all 9 pages of pyramid amps and it doesn't look like anyone sells the amp anymore that I know fits in the tube. From the dimensions of that pyramid amp, it looks like it would be too big.


----------



## findmeinthemud09

I found a pyle marine amp at walmart. Its deminsions are 7.87 inches wide. 2 inches in height 5.20 inches long. It was priced for 34.99 and 20 percent off


----------



## whoolieshop

The pyramid amps are getting hard to come by. Boss makes a 200 watt amp that will fit as well as ssl. 

Both of these amps are similar in power output to the pyramid however neither has an adjustable crossover. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoolieshop

Fwiw the tiny Pyle amps really suck. They're small but that's ALL they've got going for them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DownSouthBrute

im running polk 6.5's with a small 100 watt amp and i have a mudslinger exhaust and i can hear it jus fine!! PLENTY LOUD!!!


----------



## kevinryan7

Any input on the boss atv20 setup? Anyone know somebody who is running this setup or heard it at WOT? Curious how well it performs.


----------



## RAGE Customs

kevinryan7 said:


> Any input on the boss atv20 setup? Anyone know somebody who is running this setup or heard it at WOT? Curious how well it performs.


not loud and a lot of distortion. several kids have them at the parks we ride. its a cheap way to get some tunes but you get what you pay for


----------



## whoolieshop

If you're in the market for an awesome amplifier be sure to get in on the group buy I've got posted. Great opportunity to get an awesome amp for an unbeatable price!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody

Is the Pyle marine mini amp any good?


----------



## whoolieshop

IMO no. Very little power and no crossover adjustment at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPs300

^ I've had good luck with mine, but I have a full EQ on my phone to tune it out. 

It's pushed my kicker 6.5's better than three other amps I've tried, but the kicker's still suck.


----------



## JPs300

JPs300 said:


> ^ I've had good luck with mine, but I have a full EQ on my phone to tune it out.
> 
> It's pushed my kicker 6.5's better than three other amps I've tried, but the kicker's still suck.


Update to this, amp drives a set of Alpine marine's really nice, jammed to it all day till I broke the bike. - I borrowed them just to ensure it was indeed just the speakers that were causing my volume issue, will likely now anti-up for a pair of JL M series, as I can distort the Alpines when I really crank it.


----------



## BumpStix

so whats a good amp? and where to find one


----------



## honda maniac

infinity marine or rockford fosgate are the best 6.5s i plan to run one of the 2 with 4 6.5s just dont know what amp


----------



## BumpStix

alright thanks... let me know if you find a good amp please


----------



## brute650force

Ok so has any got a good amp choice for 4) 6.5 Polk marines?


----------



## Team Brute Force

Beachcruiser said:


> Hey Big, buddy of mine responded to my text asking what website he bought his loudass tube from and this is the one he has. It has plenty of sound. Might have to call ask what amp they are using


 
Where did he buy it. I am wanting to putone on my brute


----------



## todbnla

*Just an FYI:* I like most of you run an audio tube w/amp fed by my iphone, but hated having to plug my iphone into the tube and where to put my phone to keep it safe and from not getting wet or muddy, etc. I bought a lil* bluetooth* audio receiver for like $7 off ebay and tested it recently; you charge it up prior to going wheeling, then plug it into you 1/8" audio plug input on you tube and secure it somewhere, then just bind or sync it with you iphone, works great!! I can keep my iphone safe in my pocket and not have it connected to my bike while I ride, best $7 I spent for tunes! Example is like ebay item # 291093199507which is not my ad just passing on this useful info.


----------



## adamwedge

Since my thread on it is not getting any hits, has anyone on here used or know anyone who has the Kicker PXI50.2?


----------

